# Help, Daughter moving to Spain !!!!!!!!!



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

My Daughters partner has just lost his job, so they are going to try there luck in Spain. Initially living with us whilst they look for work. Unfortunatly for them we live inland, so once (or if) they manage to get work they will need to rent on the coast. (Costa Del Sol) Does anyone know of any good employment agencies? My Daughter has an honours degree in Travel and Tourism, and her partner has banking experience. Also are there any good rental companies or ones to be avoided.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The honest truth is that their hopes of finding jobs are virtually zero even if they speak Spanish fluently.
If they don't speak Spanish then it is zero.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> The honest truth is that their hopes of finding jobs are virtually zero even if they speak Spanish fluently.
> If they don't speak Spanish then it is zero.


It seems to be zero in the Uk as well. They are only young so they are gonna give it a go, they can always go back!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Their are a few agencies advertising on one of my sites 
Working in Spain - Working in Spain but there is very litte activity there.....as there is very little work. 

There are a few jobs - telesales and working in brothels - advertised in the Sur in English. Could not recommend either!! 

The reality is that self-employment is king in expatshire. If they want to earn money, they need to set their own stall out. 

Not sure why they'd need a rental company - so much is available direct from owner. 

Just seen your B&B - I'd be happy to add it, write about it on all my sites.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Their are a few agencies advertising on one of my sites
> Working in Spain - Working in Spain but there is very litte activity there.....as there is very little work.
> 
> There are a few jobs - telesales and working in brothels - advertised in the Sur in English. Could not recommend either!!
> ...


Thanks that would be good. I will put a link to your site from mine if you like.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> Thanks that would be good. I will put a link to your site from mine if you like.


Much appreciated - I have 5 sites I can add you to and I can do a write up in the hotel section. (Stayed in two EXCELLENT hotels this week - Totana, Murcia and Valencia. Excellent, botk 

Olimpia just on the motorway in Totana and the Sidorme in Paterna 

I would reommend both - especially if you have a car


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Much appreciated - I have 5 sites I can add you to and I can do a write up in the hotel section. (Stayed in two EXCELLENT hotels this week - Totana, Murcia and Valencia. Excellent, botk
> 
> Olimpia just on the motorway in Totana and the Sidorme in Paterna
> 
> I would reommend both - especially if you have a car


I'll bear them in mind, though we are in Andalucia so they would be quite a trek!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> I'll bear them in mind, though we are in Andalucia so they would be quite a trek!!


ABAX properties are very good and trustworthy - located in Caleta de Velez and specialise in properties east of Malaga. Also Kyero website (agencies advertise through them) makes searching for properties easy but beware as a lot of agencies advertise properties that don't exist.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I know where you are but if people are out and about I can recommend those two hotels among the many I have visited over the years. 

Three favouites in Spain - Molino del Santo near Ronda, Auditorium near Barajas and Casa La Celada, Iznájar.


----------

